# PetSmart purchases Super Pet



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looks like now may just be the time to buy that other tank we have all been dreaming of. PetSmart just completed their buy out of the Super Pet chain. Beginning tomorrow (June 2) there will be a clearance sale at Super Pets to clear out inventory. Apparently the clearance is starting at 30% off prices!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Apparently it is select stores... as Super Pet was sold piecemeal to PJ's Pet and PetSmart


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Apparently it is select stores... as Super Pet was sold piecemeal to PJ's Pet and PetSmart


Pretty sure my old store is going. Thats the one at kennedy and 401

its gunna get just a bit more harder to find pin heads LOL damnit...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Another Canadian enterprise being gobled up.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Very true... maybe Big Al's will get big enough and start gobbling them up... LOL


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Apparently it is select stores... as Super Pet was sold piecemeal to PJ's Pet and PetSmart


Nope all 18 stores. They say 30% but most stores are actually starting at 50%.

Like 50% off all Oceanic tanks.



> In-store Clearance starting at 30% off
> 
> We're reducing prices on a variety of products, so you'll receive significant savings while supplies last! Starting June 2nd, take advantage of these exceptional values by stocking up!* Find a store near you.
> 
> ...


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Nope all 18 stores. They say 30% but most stores are actually starting at 50%.
> 
> Like 50% off all Oceanic tanks.


no, not all the stores. They are not taking the Super Pet Express stores or the store at Lawrence and Yonge which will be rebranded as a PJ's. The PetSmart site shows the list of the stores they've taken over. If you look at the the PJ's Pet Centre site you can see the ones that aren't going.

http://www.petsmart.com/superpet/

http://www.pjspet.com/ontario.html

just for clarity 

H


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm.... looks like I need to grab my passport and visit Scarborough

Sorry Harold


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I was at Kennedy Commons on June 2nd. They didn't have crap for sale. I was really disappointed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm... I still need to check out Big Al's and Finatics so might still see what they have


----------

